# 50 Days Or Bust



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Day 4 / Naqua Shirakami - I promise I am going to go elsewhere, but I ordered some new gear that didn't show up that axed my plans. - December 26, 2011










Day 5 / Naqua Shirakami - My powder board still didn't show. Ordering gear around the holidays really crapped on my plans to hit up a much more rugged mountain. Also, my wife is pregnant, so it's nice for her to be able to hit the hotel up for some relaxation while I just go do my thing. - December 30, 2011










Day 6 Naqua Shirakami - We left extra food for the cat and stayed overnight again. The toilet seats alone are worth it, trust me. In reality, this day was the first non"pow" day at Shirakami since the season started. Every other day it was white-out conditions, but on this day it was sunshine and hardpack. December 31, 2011 - Happy New Year


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

You're quite the sadist... Posting all these pictures for those of us in NA to see :'(... Good luck on your goal tho!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Day 7 / Hakkoda Mountain - You have probably seen pics from here. The pow is crazy. It just snowed 2 feet last night as of this writing, which is kinda normal there. This was my first visit to the mountain, and even though my Birdman still hadn't shown, I decided I couldn't wait any longer, so I took what I had and went for it. I got lost immediately as there really isn't fuck all for signs on the "trails". Found a highway and had to walk a mile or so back to the lift. - January 1, 2012

Google Maps - Google Maps










Day 8 / Hakkoda Mountain - My board was magically in the mail so guess what... I had to go back and play with it! The Birdman was great, but with minimal snowfall I didn't really get to play with it in the fresh. January 2, 2012










That's all the catching up there is. I am headed to Hakkoda again tomorrow, and this weekend I will be at a place called Geto (sounds like a sharply enunciated Ghetto) down in Iwate Prefecture not far from Morioka City. Come join me anytime.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

bebop_monk said:


> You're quite the sadist... Posting all these pictures for those of us in NA to see :'(... Good luck on your goal tho!


haha, Sorry man. I actually had this goal last year, too but Fukushima shut EVERYTHING DOWN. I guess it was more the constant aftershocks. Resorts didn't want to operate lifts and avalanche probability was pretty high. I had to cut the season short, which usually can go through April/May. I am actually trying for more than 50 days, but we'll see.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

This is posted elsewhere, but I'll just compile it all is one place I guess. This was from my first weekend back on the board since 10 months ago. A little rusty, but I'm not ashamed to edit in some face plants. haha


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Dude you are living the dream


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Lucky wish i could get out 50 days. Feel ya on the zen thing especially when u find a trail with no one on it just you the mountain and some good tunes. Im trying to get 9 days in lol which would be 3 trips at 10 hours each way a trip. I live in flat ass kansas.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Dang dude. I'd move. Haha. I get antsy in a car after about 3 hours. I've had this place to myself all day today and it has snowed 3 feet so far. Insanity. Video and pics coming.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

50 days is awesome, thats roughly my goal as well … I am at about 15 so far … I'm hoping to go until late April if everything goes as planned.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Keep it going man, I wish everybody on here could go every single day somewhere. I know how rabid all my boarding buddies are, and I know it's the same everywhere. 

Still working on the Day 9 video, and I have a pic somewhere too. It I wanted to share my latest arrival! I didn't feel like switching bindings back and forth so I got some bindings specifically for my Birdman. I know at 220 I'm heavy, but in the pow, lighter is better so I got the carbon fiber Burton Diodes. Hookin em up to the board right now. Should provide sharper response than the Cartels as well as they are noticeably stiffer.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Day 9 / Hakkoda Mountain - The fresh snow was nearly a meter deep in the low spots today and every run was covered by an onslaught of continuous snow. Made good use of the Birdman! Only sour note in my book is that my camera was not in 1080 mode. Other than that, it was the best day snowboarding I had in the last two seasons. January 5, 2012

View from the exit of the Ropeway.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

nice pics

good luck for the new baby


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks! That should be fun, huh. Probably no snowboarding next year. :-(

Here is the video from Hakkoda. It's still processing at the moment so maybe the quality will be low for awhile. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

On the way to Geto for day 10-11. Just passed this. Mt. Iwate. 7000+ feet. The road I am on is 550 ft above sea level so lot of vertical. Thinking of doing a descent here. Can't find any documented proof that anyone ever has.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Day 10 and 11/50 / Geto Kogen in Iwate Prefecture. Lottttts of powder and tons of fun! After the first night check out how much snow dumped on us. When we parked it was clean and clear. This was after about 8 hours. Video coming. We thought it was pretty funny that this place was called Geto, and they had a sign made out of tin foil. haha. One thing to note. THis place had the steepest steeps I've been to in Japan which is not really known for ridiculous degrees on piste. 33-38 degrees all over. the reds were around. Every trail at least went to 25 degrees .


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I was going for a hundred after 50 last year. I have let a few weeks go by as there hasn't been a single day too good to miss yet. We'll see if it just remains bullshit till summer or what.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Jealous. Drool-worthy pictures. 


I'm at 7, going to 8 tomorrow. Unfortunately all have been in shitty Northeast.


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey, overall are you pretty content with Tohoku's snowboarding? For me I have sort of gotten tired of Iwate's resorts however I have never been to Geto. Geto looks interesting because it's steeper than average and gets the most snow, but all of the runs look the same. Is it worth the drive all the way down to Geto? I'm receiving a powder board tomorrow and I want to ride it once before I go back to Hakkoda.

Good luck with the 50 day mark. This season I wanted to shoot for 100 but the lack of snow near my area and me getting sick of Appi makes me not want to go out everyday. I'm already at 20 days  . I don't go back to work until the 23rd!!!

edit: Okay what was better, Geto or Shirakami?


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Where are you? We should go boarding sometime! I'm off thurs-Monday this coming week. I would say Shirakami is easily bigger than Geto and on a pow day would be the choice hands down. I was at Geto during two days of intense snowfall and all the runs we're epic. If it was sunny and groomed, I'd be to the bottom so fast I'd be mad. Shirakami has two places where it might have over 32-33 degrees, but one for sure isn't open yet. I'd say Hakkoda is the best period if you know how to not get lost there. I got lost onceand it was petrifying wondering if you'd make it out before dark. I'm an email away from paying for a tour there, but if you know your way around really well I'll buy you a 5 punch ticket just to gets far off the beaten path.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Btw, I stay content because at the resorts I will rarely stay on piste. They are very lax and will usually say they regret to request that I consider an alternate route. I say ok and then just stay off piste some more. The have never pulled my pass anywhere.


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been to Hakkoda twice but never with a guide. I'm going on a tour this Thursday with a few other friends. Super excited. 

Hmm Shirakami...

Are you off tomorrow and Thursday?


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

i live in ninohe. roughly an hour to an hour and a half from misawa

looks like im leaning towards shirakami for this tuesday


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

pjstyles said:


> I've been to Hakkoda twice but never with a guide. I'm going on a tour this Thursday with a few other friends. Super excited.
> 
> Hmm Shirakami...
> 
> Are you off tomorrow and Thursday?


I am off on Thursday-next Monday. Are you going with a Japanese or English speaking guide? There is JaPow tours which is native english speaking guided. I figured when it came to immediate dangers and such I didn't want any misunderstandings. I might still head there on Thursday anyway. Maybe we can grab lunch at the bottom.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Here's a video of Geto. It's still uploading so maybe not available. There's a 35 degree hill in there where I just bomb it in a straight line. I was pretty proud of that. I'm sure people do it without thinking, but holding a camera adds Chuck Norris points so :cheeky4: ahaha


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Day 12/50 - Hakkoda. Snow reports said 26 inches of snow fell overnight at Hakkoda, so there was only one choice to make as far as where to go. The shitty part was getting there. My wife had to go to work, and her car is the "snow car", mine is the "show car". It was too good to pass up, so I drove the Lost Birds R33 GT-R Time Attack car 170km round trip just to get a day in at the mountain. This car has no radio, A/C, heater, defrosters, carpet, or sound deadening. And as you can see it's about 1.5" off the ground in the front. I had to pull over twice both ways to dig the snow out of all the air intakes on the front lest it overheat. In the background is the final drop on the Direct Course.










Thanks to Stop-Tech for these amazing snow-proof brakes! haha










hey PJSTYLES, that was you I assume I met on the lift? Nice to see you out on the mountain


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

yup. heading to geto tomorrow. what are your plans for sat and sunday?

edit: btw the tour with Paul was sick even though we were going in and out of direct and forest.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll be at Naqua Shirakami Sat and Sun, Hakkoda again on Monday. Sucks that the snow was so deep today. I never thought it could snow too much, but it did.


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

You drive a GT-R and ride a Birdman. Soo badass.

How was your weekend?

GETO was insane on Friday. Sooo much snow. For 8 hours straight I was able to get bottomless powder on every run!!! I'm gonna head back on Wednesday and then do an entry-level BC tour in Tazawako on Friday. 

You are touring in Hakkoda tomorrow with Paul right?


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah I'm headed out with Paul tomorrow. GETO is totally sweet. The whole country has been getting pounded crazy this weekend. We drove in literally WHITE OUT conditions, sometimes 5kmh or just stopped completely to Naqua Shirakami. Needless to say they got lots of snow too. Went with someone who had never snowboarded before. Started out kinda sucky but she gave up and things went back to normal. Haha

Day 13 and 14/50 - Naqua Shirakami


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Snowed 190cm in the last three days! Almost 2 METERS!! 

Day 15/50 Hakkoda Ropeway! What a day.


----------



## claus (Nov 22, 2010)

You rock a GT-R to the mountain and your looking to hit 50 days this year!? Sick!!! Inspiring though, keep it up. I'll be lucky if we have 50 cold days where I'm at in the US. La Nina has not been a kind lady so far this winter.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

claus said:


> You rock a GT-R to the mountain and your looking to hit 50 days this year!? Sick!!! Inspiring though, keep it up. I'll be lucky if we have 50 cold days where I'm at in the US. La Nina has not been a kind lady so far this winter.


That sucks man, I've been to Seven Springs before outside of Pittsburgh. The super pipe was crazy, first one I ever saw in real life. I give my self a perfect score for going straight down the middle the coolest. 

So when I said it snow 2 meters in three days, I'm talking don't park your car there or it's over. Yes there is a car under that!










Snow base so far.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Just booked 3 days at Zao Onsen in Yamagata-ken! Stoked!















































WOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have never been there and the snow monsters sure would be an amazing sight but it always looks icy and like there's not much off piste action.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

We are going in February, which is the snowiest month there, and well pretty much everywhere here, so with luck it won't be too bad.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Day 16/50 - Towadako Onsen Night Ski

Decided to get in a little night ski action at a local hill. Went with my wife and buddy, Donald. It's taking a break from snowing here in Japan, and at these lower elevations the snow is turning poopy. We needed a break from the constant battering however. More snow coming this weekend though. 10 inches forecasted!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Day 17/50 - Hakkoda Ropeway. I took my 16 week pregnant wife and she did 3 runs with me today. A couple of the guys there described it as "Champion Status". It was ALMOST blue skies, but it was at least 100% visibility! Good day to take a first time "Hakkoda-er" up to the top!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Day 18/50 - Shizukuishi. Located just outside Morioka City, Iwate Prefecture. Today was warm, and that was unfortunate. As the day wore on the snow got slushy and kinda got bleghhh. At any rate they didn't groom anywhere and at the top where the temps were colder it was great fun! Longest run was about 3 miles long here.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sweet goal! Last year I did 21 days living in Hamilton, Ontario. That was split between Blue Mountain (a 3 hour drive) and Jay Peak, VT (a 10 hour bus ride with a bunch of drunk college kids)...

So far I've done 14 days this year. My goal was 30+ but I'm going to shatter that probably by the end of feb, and our season goes to may. I want to join the 50+ club this year too!


----------



## Boomer (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow I never knew Japan was so gorgeous!! Good luck with your goal and your new baby on the way that's awesome that you're doing this before the baby comes!


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

Sweet man, enjoying the pics and vids! Keep them coming and good luck with both your goal and baby!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Here's Day 19/50 at Hakkoda with my wife. 15 weeks pregnant hitting the powpow. The doctor told her to hang up the snow boots, but she's having a hard time letting go until next year. I'll put a video together here soon!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

It snowed 20 inches last night and of note there were two earthquakes of 4.9 and 5.7 magnitude while we were on the mountain. No closure, no delay, not even an announcement. Haha.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Another 12 inches of snow last night! I got frostbite on my ear, too. White blister which isn't too bad I reckon. Went back to Hakkoda and the places where the day before's snow had gone untouched were impassible, but I tried anyway. 

Day 20/50 - Hakkoda Ropeway!


DEEEEEP! - Also note that below my waist is where my legs and a 180cm Birdman are supposed to be. EASILY 4 feet of ultra fresh powder and however many more feet it took to dig myself out!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

That is sick man. Next year Im coming to hakkoda for sure.


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

be careful out there man. MAN, I went to Geto on Saturday and there was TOO much snow. There were some spots that no one could even get to because there was too much snow! 

Hakkoda for sure has been going off. If I'm not mistaken Hakkoda has the most snow out of all of Japan right now. I'll be doing a Hakkoda Guide Club tour next Saturday, if you are down you should come!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll be there! I'm hearing that there is supposed to be a MASSIVE storm roll through in a couple of days. Maybe the same system that already hit GETO. I'm thinking we might see a 100cm+ day at Hakkoda. That would definitely be too much snow!! As you can see in the picture, it was too much in a lot of spots. I hoping for another day that's not a complete whiteout, but maybe that'll never happen. haha. I think Hakkoda does have the most snow nationwide. So lucky to be so close to it.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Day 21/50 Hakkoda again! Today wasn't so good however. I got a call that work had been nixed due to the serious amounts of snowfall. I decided snowboarding was the only sensible thing to do, and being that it's Japan, the roads were already cleared ( cough Bachelor cough). I only did two runs the entire day, and the story is something like...


I just got back from almost dying a slow freezing death at Hakkoda today. I did a nice little slack country run on my first trip down.. one I had never done(found) before. Of course I was going to do it again the second time round. Well I did, and of course I missed a CRUCIAL turn somewhere without noticing. It was already 2:00PM at this point. Hakkoda closes at 4PM. I have no idea how or why I missed that turn but I wound up in a ravine that must have have 75+ foot walls on either side with a river covered by snow.. I knew that was not a safe way to keep going so I decided the only sensible choice was to follow my own track back UPHILL and figure out where I went wrong. I called my wife to let her know I had "followed a bad track" and would be late getting home. I wasn't really sure where I was in reality, but I felt like she needed the false confidence, and plus I had to buy some time. After an hour of inching my way uphill through 70cm(25in~~) on top of the previous days 60cm(20in~~) of snow, I decided it was time to pull out the whistle. I blew and blew and blew, but I was WAY off course and no one could hear me as I would later determine. I also decided to pull out my phone and call Hakkoda to tell them I was lost. I hit send and the phone died before even placing the call (FUCKKKKKKKKKK). All I knew was that I was west of the marked course... heading east meant all uphill through untracked snow but I felt there wasn't any other option. after 3.5 hours and darkness settling in I REALLY didn't know if I had gone the right way and I was ill-prepared to make a snow cave or the likes to spend the night. I was cramping, and stopping every 2 minutes for a break from the walking. By sheer luck I reckon, I saw the Hotel come into view as I trudged along, and I never felt such a sense. I almost cried to be honest. I got in my car and left immediately. Be careful out there! Stick to trails you know, and get a guide to familiarize yourself with new terrain if you feel you absolutely must go there on your own!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow man, congrats on staying alive! 

I had to hike for about 200 ft through 3' deep snow last Saturday, and I was winded by the end of it, couldn't imagine doing it for hours and hours!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Wow man, congrats on staying alive!
> 
> I had to hike for about 200 ft through 3' deep snow last Saturday, and I was winded by the end of it, couldn't imagine doing it for hours and hours!


THanks, IT SUCKED, if you can imagine that, haha.

Day 22/50 HAKKODAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! Even though I almost died the other day I went right back. All kinds of powder, blah blah blah.  Here's the gondola they have. holds 101 people at a time, runs every 15-20 minutes!


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought you would've learned your lesson the first time. Glad you made it out safe. Have you been to Shimokura yet? I just got back and that place has really really good off piste stuff and long tree runs. You should check it out if you haven't been there yet. I


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad to hear you got out and didn't have to spend the night mate. I pack a small survival kit consisting of those thermal blankets that fold up, fresh gloves, a torch, whistle, a laser pointer thingy. A plastic fold up shovel would also be a good idea. A spare phone battery might be a worthwhile investment also.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Memphis hawk,

glad you are still alive. For real this year is no joke and I am doing way less slackcountry and way more runs closer to the groomed areas. Just too dangerous especially riding solo. Your choice of course.

My wife boarded several times last season despite being pregnant. Just took it real slow. My son was born healthy in August.

I am looking at buying a proto and having it shipped here. Evo quoted me 300 for shipping to Japan.

I may ask my uncle to ship it instead and was wondering how you got your birdman shipped out here?

did you get a shop to send it?

Surely you paid less than 300?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

dreampow said:


> For real this year is no joke and I am doing way less slackcountry and way more runs closer to the groomed areas. Just too dangerous especially riding solo. Your choice of course.


This year I find myself feeling more mortal than ever. My girlfriend is still learning so I go off to the glades, cliffs, bowls etc. while she's running mostly cruisers all day. A few times it's passed through my mind how I'd get out if I ever broke a leg or something... I could get GPS coordinates off my phone, but that's assuming my battery stays good, and assuming I can get a GPS lock in whatever tree'd area I'm stuck in.

I don't even have the local hills ski patrol number programmed into my phone, or a trail map with me. What makes it even worse is emergency planning is a big part of my job so I should know better. We all should!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

ETM said:


> Glad to hear you got out and didn't have to spend the night mate. I pack a small survival kit consisting of those thermal blankets that fold up, fresh gloves, a torch, whistle, a laser pointer thingy. A plastic fold up shovel would also be a good idea. A spare phone battery might be a worthwhile investment also.


Yeah, I had fresh gloves, socks, whistle, foil blanket, waterproof matches flashlight and some other stuff. I'm not sure how hard I would have had to blow that whistle for some one to hear it though. Haha



dreampow said:


> Hey Memphis hawk,
> 
> glad you are still alive. For real this year is no joke and I am doing way less slackcountry and way more runs closer to the groomed areas. Just too dangerous especially riding solo. Your choice of course.
> 
> ...


I ordered my birdman from dogfunk and yes, the shipping was like 29 USD or something.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Great thread to track your days, I think the international influence is great....


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

good idea for a thread :thumbsup:


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

Memphis Hawk said:


> Yeah, I had fresh gloves, socks, whistle, foil blanket, waterproof matches flashlight and some other stuff. I'm not sure how hard I would have had to blow that whistle for some one to hear it though. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my birdman from dogfunk and yes, the shipping was like 29 USD or something.


Did you get it sent to an APO address on base though?


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

I plead the 5th.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Day 23/50 Hakkoda again. The more you go to this place, the more you wanna go back! I met up with a random guy who knew a guy I knew and so we shredded the day away. Today was great. I love the wife etc, but when you get out there with someone who can straight rip it up and you doin laps, it's like no other. Got 8 runs in which is 17,100 feet of vertical today. I couldn't believe this guy I was with though, he hit a jump and it was like the old school juicy fruit commercial or something, almost 20 solid feet of air off a little natural kicker. We were absolutely hauling ass today. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Video Representation of what the guy looked like today when he did that jump






Oh yeah, and it was a clear day!










hahah

later on it did clear up.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice skyline by the way:thumbsup:.

I have a mark 5 Golf GTI which is pretty good with snow tyres on and also carries my baby boy and all the stuff we need for him.

When Its just me and a buddy in the car it still kills it on the mountain roads. 

I will probably get a Subaru next, great in winter, practical for the family and still has some vavavoom.


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

Great pics! It seems so distant to think of "too much snow"


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

When you are at Hakkoda where do you usually go? Are you mostly there by yourself? Do you just do laps in the direct course or are you going off course? When do you think you are going to hit 50 days this season? In the months of March and April are you going to have any weekdays off?


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

pjstyles said:


> When you are at Hakkoda where do you usually go? Are you mostly there by yourself? Do you just do laps in the direct course or are you going off course? When do you think you are going to hit 50 days this season? In the months of March and April are you going to have any weekdays off?


Okay this is going to sound really stupid, but I usually go by myself, and generally start direct course and diverge in every direction from there. Weather is the really determining factor. I've followed several people to new spots and learned them. Generally just trying to expand my field of view on the mountain.


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

Crazy story but glad you are safe and sound. I am really enjoying your updates and pics, so thanks for this!! Living vicariously through you!


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

I wanted to get as close to 50 days this year but that dream is so far from reallity it sucks. I hate work/living in NJ 2 hr drive from any mountain. Also sick GT-R man wish I lived in Japan just for the cars the snow would be a huge bonus too! Send me a type r if you can HAHA


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

You can't have any type r in the states. People will just steal it! 

Day 24/50 in the books. I am just trying to murder Hakkoda as much as possible with my month pass, so that's where I am again. This time thought rented a cabin just down the road at a place called Moya hills. They have night ski, and that's where I'm headed at this very moment! Here's a pic of our cabin( well part of it). Love it! Might do it again next weekend as I have 4 days to go crazy!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Memphis Hawk said:


> You can't have any type r in the states. People will just steal it!
> 
> Day 24/50 in the books. I am just trying to murder Hakkoda as much as possible with my month pass, so that's where I am again. This time thought rented a cabin just down the road at a place called Moya hills. They have night ski, and that's where I'm headed at this very moment! Here's a pic of our cabin( well part of it). Love it! Might do it again next weekend as I have 4 days to go crazy!


I thought by now your short board would be well and truely covered in dust. I bet its there cause you want the missus to ride it with full setback but she thinks its too much board for her! 
Room looks sweet btw.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Day 25/50 Hakkoda! Halfway there and still feeling good. Only my shoulder injury from several weeks ago is still really bothering me, but I can hold my arm straight up in the air again finally, so we're good! Well so here's the report at Hakkoda from 7AM 










So that last number says "Overnight Snowfall- 340cm (10~ FEET). I think it was a typo! but there was still shit tons of fresh snow, UNFORTUNATELY the 25m/s is the wind speed. For you math guys that's just about 60MPH, and it was blowing across the mountain and the direction of the lift, so it was closed.. humorously, they will run if it's sustained 24m/s or less, but it just got worse as the day went on.. There is a chair lift and from it you can access quite a bit of terrain if you know where you are going, so I still spent a good 5 hours getting crazy in the powder. Here's some more pics. 

So, by now you know I'm rocking the 180 Birdman, which cause big eyeballs everywhere, but check out this guy! 200!!










We did a little night ski at Moya Hills, too. 


















And we brought the big guns to Hakkoda, so people know we don't play.










Day 26-29 coming! starting Friday!


----------



## Snowrax (Mar 6, 2011)

Tanker :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm trying desperately to catch you... Did day 20 yesterday, probably another 1-2 this coming weekend, then next week I've got a 4 day trip planned. Crap I'm going to have to quit my job to catch you, unless our season goes longer than Japan?!?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My 12 year old did day 73 today. 1.5 million vertical feet......

Only have 30 days before my leg break 4 weeks ago or so.....


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

Memphis Hawk, I hear there are 40oz malt liquors in Misawa. Do they got that St. Ides?


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, we got 40oz! I don't know about St. Ides but I'm pretty sure Olde English is always there! Are you gonna be at Hakkoda this weekend? I can bring you a late Christmas present!


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

Memphis Hawk said:


> Yeah, we got 40oz! I don't know about St. Ides but I'm pretty sure Olde English is always there! Are you gonna be at Hakkoda this weekend? I can bring you a late Christmas present!


How about Mickeys? I will be at Hakkoda next week but most likely not at the ropeway. Gonna hike up one of the back mountains with Japow.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll check for mickeys. dang man.. I PM'ed him and asked if he had any room this weekend and he never got back to me. I wanna get off in the back backcountry with him too. oh well. Tell him I said hi, haha


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

lucky son of yours haha


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

my tour for the 25th got cancelled. Don't know when I'm going to hit up hakkoda.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

How about tomorrow, or the next day? I'll be there.. TODAY THOUGH!!!!! It was as blue as blue could be after 100cms over the last three days. 

Day 26/50 Hakkoda Bluebird special! Here's a cool trick I made up today... I call it the helicopter.










Stuck in a tree well, at least the weather was good!










Bluebird Powderbowl rollin thigh deep!










I have an uncut video from this run as well that I will post up. no music.. You play your favorite song and check out Hakkoda on an improvised route from top to bottom!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Post It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

ETM said:


> Post It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My computer processes video SUPER slow.. sorry. It's coming along!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

looks amazing with the blue skies, I had some bluebird powder action in Nozawa the last 3 days too:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice! This is the first time I've seen the sun in 30 days.

Play your own song for now! I'll reupload with a song some other time!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Cheers for posting. I can see how easy it must be to get lost there on a whiteout day. Is that run parallel with the ropeway?

Sent you a pm btw.


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

OK THAT'S IT. I'll be there tomorrow but will try to get with the Hakkoda Guide club. you should come but you gotta show up at the front desk at 8:30am


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Guide club ikura desuka??


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

4000 yen for the day trip
1500 for shoes
1000 for poles
ZERO for avalanche gear

do you know where the front desk for the hakkoda gc is?


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

pjstyles said:


> 4000 yen for the day trip
> 1500 for shoes
> 1000 for poles
> ZERO for avalanche gear
> ...



Over in the building where the hot chick that speaks english bakes stuff all day? THere is some indian looking dude that sits there with a ponytail.. haha right by the chair lift essentially.


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

if what you mean is the building to the right of the lift then yea


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

pjstyles said:


> if what you mean is the building to the right of the lift then yea


worrrrrd. I'll stop in. how much hiking do they do in a day, lol. I have bad dreams when I have to walk through knee deep snow for too long.


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

Memphis Hawk said:


> worrrrrd. I'll stop in. how much hiking do they do in a day, lol. I have bad dreams when I have to walk through knee deep snow for too long.


No clue but Paul told me they take quite a few breaks. so I wouldn't think it would be a crazy pace.

if it doesn't seem like we can hack (which i doubt) it i'd be down to do some of those improv runs with you down the ropeway.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Just posted on your video. Awesome! I am so jealous!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Memphis Hawk said:


> Over in the building where *the hot chick that speaks english bakes stuff all day*? THere is some indian looking dude that sits there with a ponytail.. haha right by the chair lift essentially.


Need pics... lol


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

pjstyles said:


> No clue but Paul told me they take quite a few breaks. so I wouldn't think it would be a crazy pace.
> 
> if it doesn't seem like we can hack (which i doubt) it i'd be down to do some of those improv runs with you down the ropeway.


Hey were you there? I didn't see you ever! 



poutanen said:


> Need pics... lol



I need one too haha. I have this dream that one day all the Hakkoda girls will have little "Ropeway Staff" Bikinis on with snowboots and Santa hats. haha, seriously, the Ski Patrol is all old OLD guys and the rest of the staff is these 10-12 hot young chicks


Day 27/50 ! Hakkoda pretty clear weather. Snapped a pic of some guy real quick as he came down.


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

i was there. you didnt see me because i was with the guide club all day. you gotta go with them sometime soon. ill post pics later


----------

